# bonded warehouse



## chuck1rar (Nov 19, 2009)

Anyone have any expereince or knowledge about bonded warehouses or the FTZ?
Am looking to import and re-export products not for resale in Cyprus.

Some things am trying to find out are:

1. bonded warehouse VAT, TAX, Customs excise.
2. Merchant account in cyprus for NON CY companies

Any info would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

chuck1rar said:


> Anyone have any expereince or knowledge about bonded warehouses or the FTZ?
> Am looking to import and re-export products not for resale in Cyprus.
> 
> Some things am trying to find out are:
> ...


for 1. I don't know.
2. By merchant account do you mean credit card merchant account?


----------



## chuck1rar (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes correct I mean a internet merchant account to process credit card transactions.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

chuck1rar said:


> Yes correct I mean a internet merchant account to process credit card transactions.


Why do you want to have it thru Cyprus? Is your company Cyprus based?

They used to not open internet merchant accounts. I think things might have changed since then. I am not sure what the fees will be as regular merchant account fees here are very high (compared to the US). I can ask a friend who works at merchant services of a major Cyprus bank if you like. What are your products?

Dina


----------



## chuck1rar (Nov 19, 2009)

Am looking at moving to a free trade zone or somewhere I can re-export my products without customs duties and VAT.

Since my company is incorporated in the UK and another one in the BVI.
And I currently live in Jpn makes life tough to get a viable merchant account.
So my idea was if operating in the country where my warehouse is would be easier...
Products are cuban cigars and accessories.

Thanks


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

chuck1rar said:


> Am looking at moving to a free trade zone or somewhere I can re-export my products without customs duties and VAT.
> 
> Since my company is incorporated in the UK and another one in the BVI.
> And I currently live in Jpn makes life tough to get a viable merchant account.
> ...


ok so I was going to suggest one of the US merchant companies that have really good rates but that is out. I'll ask my friend, but you night have to register a company in Cyprus (not a big deal) but give me a couple of days and I'll find out for you.


----------



## chuck1rar (Nov 19, 2009)

Appreciated thanks


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

chuck1rar said:


> Appreciated thanks


Hi Chuck, 
I spoke with my friend at the bank. He said you would need to contact JCC . com ecommerce. 
Like I had mentioned any processing by JCC is very costly, at least by US standards. You can not use a US processor of course due to the Cuban connection.

I am not sure if there is another processor, so check out JCC and I'll keep looking for you.

Let me know if you need help with the info about bonded warehouses too.

Dina


----------

